

X10: a new object-oriented, type-safe programming language - Ixiaus
http://x10-lang.org/

======
quesera
1 //Tutorial file HelloWorld.x10

2 class HelloWorld {

3 public static def main(argv:Rail[String]) {

4 x10.io.Console.OUT.println("Hello, World");

5 }

6 }

...ayfkm?

You've already failed.

~~~
Tiomaidh
Our first attempt won't work.

...

public static def main(argv:Rail[String]) {

This line is just the same as in the Hello, World example. (In fact, the
Hello, World example had a latent version of the same bug. It compiled because
we never tried to do anything with argv, and thus never tried to do anything
that violated the place rules with it.)

------
Scriptor
The pages for the tutorial at <http://x10-lang.org/> are in HTML, but they
still force a file download.

------
SeanLuke
They named a language after a home security protocol? Perhaps this wasn't
particularly wise.

------
ax0n
Evokes thoughts of the Internet's very first foray into annoying marketing
campaigns.

